# Labels



## stepibarra (Jul 31, 2008)

I worked on my labels until my eyeballs almost fell out...LOL
I was just reading some of the older posts in general business and now have a question...   If my graphics are from a program such as Microsoft Publisher, can I still use them or would it be an infringement? I am confused....


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 31, 2008)

The clip art graphics I believe are free I'm using one of them. I've seen loads of people using them. But, if I'm wrong someone will chime in and tell me so!


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Pepper, your great...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2008)

They may be free for *personal* use but that does not mean they are free for business (resell) use. I think you would have to read the fine print to find out.


----------



## stepibarra (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Tab, I will try and find out...


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a dog treat business and fell in love with a cute little clip art for my labels but I couldn't use it.    

You can use clip art for non profit use, but not for something you are going to sell for profit.  

You can use it on your buisness cards you give away, but not on the labels of stuff you sell. 

Bummer.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah that sucks.


----------



## stepibarra (Aug 3, 2008)

Well  shoot.... Okay so how the heck are we supposed to come up with something for our stuff..... :cry:


----------



## tinhorn (Sep 9, 2008)

Go to http://www.istockphoto.com .  Look for vector art.  The cost is low to buy an image, and the last time I read the Terms of Service, you don't need to pay additional fees until you hit the 500,000 unit mark.  (Just change your artwork at #499,995.)

(I have no vested interest in istockphoto beside the hundreds of dollars I've spent buying artwork from them.)


----------



## Deda (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.stockxpert.com/

I buy most of my purchased graphics through them.


----------

